# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 44 )



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2016)

*How do you decide what will be your “next project”?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Silly wabbits, woodticks and weprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2016)

vast list in head- somethin just falls out..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> somethin just falls out


----------



## Brink (Oct 30, 2016)

When the deposit check shows up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 30, 2016)

...And it clears

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2016)

Pretty much with Brink on this, when a customer orders something then it's time to build it! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 30, 2016)

Whatever my wife says.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2016)

Or it'll depend on what has been selling and needs to be restocked. Of I'm all caught up I'll look at what materials I have on hand and work up something new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> in head- somethin just falls out..........



Hopefully not your teeth 






Sorry Mike but as @SENC would say , you made that too easy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2016)

Usually its just out of boredom and the need to create or try something new. The bucket list is long, kinda with Mike on this one. Sometimes just looking at a piece of wood will inspire me to do something. Sometimes it's out of a necessity. Most times it's not really about choosing a project it's just about spending time in the shop. I seem to resist the things I have to do and tend to do the things I want to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Hopefully not your teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 30, 2016)

Pretty simple!
Cut a blank from whatever slab, or just pick up a pre-cut, add a faceplate and go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2016)

Fate. Destiny. Luck. Chance. Or I just open my big mouth and commit to something I don't have time to build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2016)

I struggle with this all the time... I waste a lot of time trying to figure out what to make next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I struggle with this all the time... I waste a lot of time trying to figure out what to make next.



I can help you with this. It's always easier to have someone else make these types of decisions. Make me nice little bungalow with a loft on Lake of the Arbuckles next. Right on the water. Doesn't have to be a huge lot though I don't want you spending your retirement or anything. 

Let me know when you get done I have some more ideas......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2016)

Funny we're having this discussion, I may need to bump some stuff on my list and do more pot calls. I just had someone come in and clean me out today for their holiday list. That is sometimes how I figure out what's next.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Oct 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can help you with this. It's always easier to have someone else make these types of decisions. Make me nice little bungalow with a loft on Lake of the Arbuckles next. Right on the water. Doesn't have to be a huge lot though I don't want you spending your retirement or anything.
> 
> Let me know when you get done I have some more ideas......

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 116025


do the signs keep ya from getting lost....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> do the signs keep ya from getting lost....



No, that's in case  shows up and gets confused

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 30, 2016)

Boss makes those decisions for me ... I always have a todo list ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2016)

When I have orders they are at the top of the list but seem to take longer. When I am stepping up to the lathe or the grinder with no preconceived plan the creativity just flows. New things that provide a challenge are what I migrate towards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 30, 2016)

Too much to do. Just take what comes next. Too many dreams, not enough wherewithall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 30, 2016)

I try to work on pending orders. But many times I just A.D.D. float around from project to project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm kinda like Lee, most times I walk in the shop with good intentions, start digging, run across something else, and pick it up and do it. Occasionally go in with a mission in mind, but often run across a blank in the process that needs to be on something else and sways my path.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

